# 2500HD Boss DXT



## Hoshiwaa15 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well didn't really want to put a plow on this truck but my old plow truck was getting to that point where it was going to start needing some regular loving so I guess it was time.

Decided on the 8'2" with wings. Trying the sumo's instead of timbren's and so far I like them. The are a little bouncy but ride is better and they are not harsh or jarring like timbren's.

Found a very slightly used yellow western salter that I picked up cheap from local craigslist. I prefer western tailgate salter hands down but never used a 2500, usually a 1000 or 2000 so hopefully this newer style gives me the same luck I've always had before.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

That thing looks awesome, you'll love it !!


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a nice looking rig you got there Thumbs Up


----------



## Doc Holiday13 (Dec 19, 2016)

i have a 2015 2500HD I put a boss DXT on.. Check my review in the Boss section

I feel the DXT is the best v-blade on the market. The dual trip system makes for a great combination that takes impact forces off the truck


----------

